# last time out



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Still lotsa canadas and ducks around. Seemed they were hanging out anywhere with open water. About 35 big greenheads were sitting in a patch of water the size of my bathtub. It would be nice to take a mix bag of canadas, roosters and greens.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

The infamous triple crown(rooters, greenies, and big canada's). I will be attempting that tommorow morning, and cant wait!!


----------

